# We did it. Earned our first leg BN



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

We earned our first leg in AKC Beginner Novice and came in second. I’m thrilled and now I’m sorry I didn’t sign up for all 3 days. We go back Sunday for another run. 

I was petrified so I set a smaller goal to be careful of my movement and I succeeded. My trainers all said I moved smoothly and I didn’t look nervous. I was too scared to speak so I didn’t give any verbal commands. But I did tell Babykins she was a good girl in between exercises. 

In my fear, I didn’t realize the judge was using a hand signal to call your dog instead verbally telling me to call her. So I was standing and waiting and confused and I moved before I realized what he was doing. 

Then I was so scared leaving the ring that I heard him say we qualified but I wasn’t sure I heard him right. I knew I qualified when I left the ring and my friends ran up to hug me. 

When they handed out the ribbons he told the person who came in first that she probably would have been disqualified by other judges but he was going easy on her because when she called her dog to come she moved her hands out in front of her and then down into her crouch like most people do in rally to get their dogs to come in front. He was a really nice judge, very calm and gentle. Perfect judge to start competing with. 

We have our next run on Sunday. I’m regretting that I didn’t sign up for Saturday but we have a nose work class that conflicted. 

This was a very positive experience. I won’t be quite as nervous next time. And I enjoyed seeing lots of people that I don’t see on a regular basis. It was fun.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

As long as you and Babykins are enjoying yourselves it's good!!!! So glad your efforts are rewarding and hope you do well on Sunday!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Wonderful! Congratulations! Babykins will soon look like Lily - a long string of titles after her name!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks so much Laurel. Babykins got some special treats and a new toy prize. Haha as soon as I pulled the prize out of the bag she jumped for joy. She loves new toys.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Johanna, I hope so.

For those reading who don’t compete, I’ve found it has really helped my dog be more a more confident. She was a little nervous about new things. With all the training we do and places we go she is happily doing things that in the past would make her scared. 

For example A few months after we got her, she was a year old, she was petrified of halogen filled balloons on my neighbor’s mail box. Yesterday she noticed balloons tied to another neighbor’s mailbox and this time she wanted to check them out.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations on that. It will get easier from now on.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

YAY!!!!!!!!! Good job! YAY!!!!!!!! See I knew you would do it. I knew it. Way to go!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Catherine, you’re right, it will be easier now. Having gone through it once, I know how the system works. Which is odd because I’ve volunteered before as a steward and thought that would help, but it’s different as a competitor. 

Click I know you will do great next week when it’s your turn.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations, Skylar and Babykins! I am so proud of you both! :adore:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! Team Babykins has got this. You should be so proud


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations you should be proud.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Mufar42


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yay!!! Congratulations!! Way to go!! It really is nice to win!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, congratulations!!!


----------

